# Marineland canister filters.



## jaytori220 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am looking into getting an 80 gal for a cichlid tank. I have been looking around at all the canister filters and have found that I like the Marineland the best. Are there any pros/cons or known problems they may have? Should I go with a regular canister or the HOT canister with the biowheel? Is there a difference in them?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Get the 350 and everything about it is 100% perfect!

Pro: Easy disconnect/quick release.

Pro: Last for ever.

Pro: Simple easy design!

Pro: Adjustable flow valves let you use it on any aquarium under its max capability. I have one turned down on a 10 gallon!

Actually the only one con is the media basket. It only has room for one type of media but who needs more than one type? I use filter floss in my basket and I stuff it around the basket and its the best thing I could have ever done. I also lined the inside of the basket with scotch bright scrubby pads that I dont switch out for bio media.


----------



## jaytori220 (Jan 31, 2009)

JWerner2 said:


> Get the 350 and everything about it is 100% perfect!
> 
> Pro: Easy disconnect/quick release.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was told I would need 2 smaller ones for each side of the tank. Like 2 C-220's. So 1 C-360 would work just fine?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would go with two c360s myself. Extra filtration and water movement makes africans (especially when crowding for aggression issues) much easier to keep successfully. I do not like the marineland 350, too small an area for media.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have one C-360 on my 60 gallon and while it's fine (I like the filter a lot) I agree with the other poster that it wouldn't be sufficient for an 80 gallon. I'd second either two C-360s or maybe one C-360 and one C-220 .... or one C-360 and an AquaClear of some sort (if you have room for an HOB)


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 2 c-360's on my 60 gallon... You will definitely want two on an 80 gallon.

Plus... having two filters is always nice in the unfortunate event of one of the failing... it will give you some breathing room so you won't have to freak out and replace it immediately.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

The Marineland canister filters are relatively new and Marineland is still working out some bugs with them. You can see some of the threads about this by doing a search. I would consider going with a more established line like Eheim or Rena.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> The Marineland canister filters are relatively new and Marineland is still working out some bugs with them. You can see some of the threads about this by doing a search.


The only one that I know of is that the valve blocks have been faulty on some of them and will leak when detached all of the sudden... however, marineland customer service is so good... I just called them about this and they sent me a spare (updated design I believe) valve block that I have on the side in case I run into this problem with one of mine. I try to buy marineland products as much as possible because their customer service is second to none!!


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

?? The c-'s are new but the 350's and HOT magnums aren't that new. I say for the cost 2 350's You wouldn't be let down with them. You dont need all those media baskets and such. If you want some kind of hard media fill up the basket and fill up outside the basket with filter floss and its a charm!

The micron cartridge is great also and even though I haven't practiced this in a long time I always liked how if you need to do a vac but not lose water you could just attach the gravel vac to it and filter it through the micron!


----------



## MPC (Jan 18, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> Pro: Adjustable flow valves let you use it on any aquarium under its max capability. I have one turned down on a 10 gallon!


How does this work? I've had this filter for a year and didn't know you could adjust the flow rate.

The only problem I've had with this filter is the valve block going bad. It happened in the middle of the night and I awoke to a flooded living room. Kind of a pain but Marineland Customer Service is top notch and they sent me a new valve block and seals in no time. I would buy a Marineland Cannister again.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

On each hose at the quick disconnect locks are to white valves.

Are we talking about the same filter? I never had one flood out of a tank, I wouldn't imagine they could.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Vincent said:


> The Marineland canister filters are relatively new and Marineland is still working out some bugs with them. You can see some of the threads about this by doing a search. I would consider going with a more established line like Eheim or Rena.


The Magnums have been around for *ages*. Pretty well worked out... with no bugs to speak of. No valve-blocks. Just a pair of disconnects with built in ball valves to shut stuff of.

The Magnum 350 Pro's come with BioWheels, which I love. I've been really happy with the two we have. Good work horses, and great canisters for the money. I'd definitely advocate more than just a single Magnum 350 filter for an 80 gallon tank. Rule of thumb cichlids seems to be 10x tank volume in GPH... so you want to shoot for 800gph for an 80g tank. We've got a Magnum 350 and an Emperor 400 on each of our 75g tanks.

-Ryan


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Umm aint Marineland more "established" than Eheim and Rena?

I always thought they been in the business for quite some time.


----------



## MinorMillikin (Dec 5, 2007)

On the topic of the Magnum 350:

In the reviews section a lot of people complain that this filter is only good for "water polishing" and that it isn't good for biological filtration.

*Can't I just load up the chamber (the one the instructions tell you to fill with carbon) with bio-media? *

Anyone have experience turning the 350 into a decent bio-filter (short of buying the bio-wheel version)?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Do a search. =D>

One on the topic of the Magnum 350.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I fill all of my Magnum 350 canisters and 250 HOT filters with Seachem "MATRIX". I have reused the foam and filter sleeves over and over for years. About half of these filters are with a Bio-Wheel attachment. Most of my aquariums also have a 350B HOB with just polyester floss. If I need carbon I use it in the 350B HOB.

All of my Marineland filters are older; but very quiet! I read a lot of complaints about their noise on the Forum, but all of mine are extremely quiet. As a matter of fact I am in the process of cleaning them for storage to keep them to use after we move.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Unless you have a trickle filter/sump most of the Bio is in the tank anyways. Filters in general move to fast to be that great of a bio tool.

I have had some tanks with no bio media in my cans, just floss and they never crashed or spiked.


----------



## MPC (Jan 18, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> On each hose at the quick disconnect locks are to white valves.
> 
> Are we talking about the same filter? I never had one flood out of a tank, I wouldn't imagine they could.


Nope! My bad, got the 350 mixed up with the C360 which I have.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I still dont see how it could flood.

Its all contained.


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

i had a problem with my magnum 350. the clamps and the attachment to the hoses suck. they never attach correct and leak. so what i did is that i bought hose clamps from an automotive store and screwed those on along with the plastic screw on attachment. now its perfect. :thumb: so overall i like my filter very much.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yours sucked. Ours dont 

I never had a problem or heard of one.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I have had 2 C360's on my 75G and they have worked well the last year until recently...one of them starting spitting air, and leaking like a sieve. I do not trust them anymore, and the leaky one is sitting in the garage. They are not "silent" either...Eheim for me from here on out...I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for, and the C360's seem to have some issues developing leaks after 6-12 months


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I have an older version of the Magnum 350 I think. I scrapped the filter tube(cloggs up too quickly) and stacked filter sponge, crushed coral and scrubbies. Seems to be working better.


----------



## shoebag22 (Oct 14, 2007)

I had an issue with a 360 and customer service was awesome. definitely a marineland customer from now on.


----------

